# Classical/acoustic covers.



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Classical/acoustic covers of popular songs. Share them here.

Muse - Time is Russing Out by Vitamin String Quartet: 




Muse - Knights of Cydonia by Vitamin String Quartet: 




Green Day - Boulevard of Broken Dreams by Vitamin String Quartet: 




They have covers of/tributes to dozens of bands.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitamin_String_Quartet


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

They have a YT channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/VitaminStringQuartet

Great!


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Hm?

Your message is too short.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Not a cover, a regular prog metal song/piece (?) by Opeth: 




Here's yet another regular song/piece (fully instrumental) by Opeth:


----------

